# [SOLVED] Error: 0662 On Startup



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

When I start my computer up I get this error message.

Error 0662: Configuration change has occured press <F1> to setup <F2> to resume error boot sequence will be taken if no selection is made.

I hit F1 and everything works fine but this is obviously not something that should be coming up. Anyone know how to resolve this? I considered a CMD DSKCHK but that didn't do anything.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

It would be helpful to know the specs of your machine


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

oops np sorry.

IBM 81873CU
Phoenix FirstBios(tm) Desktop Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkCentre
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
1534MB RAM
ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series 256.0 MB

uhm runnin XP sp2, need any more info?...


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

:sigh:

anyone have any solution here? It's still doing it everytime I turn the computer off and on and after it runs the initial black screen where u can go into bios it stays black for quite a while before pulling up os.

i think thread mighta got a little buried? :/


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

Sorry it does look like ot got buried :4-dontkno

Try going into the BIOS/SETUP by hitting F1 and click the Default settings. Exit out and boot.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

<f1> bios
<f9> set default configuration
<f10> safe settings and exit

reboot. no change. :4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

Grasping at straws, never ran into this particular error and no help on Google....have you tried changing the CMOS battery?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

Oh you meen like jumpin' it manually on the mobo? No but I could... Yeah I checked google as well. I'm surprised no one else has come across the spefic problem or error message...

I just found this on lenova support. I no longer have the diskette drive connected to this computer as I split the IDE cable to put a second harddrive in the computer and used the diskette cradle for a spot for the second harddrive. I'm not saying this is the issue though because this error message has not popped up till just recently and I've had the second harddrive in that spot for easily over 2 yrs.

0662
Diskette Drive Configuration

EDIT: Ok I also found this which sorta makes sense because I am running my computer without the diskette, but the workaround doesn't work as I've alrdy reset bios and saved it. I'm going to try to not reset to default and just save and then start the comp...

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/SF06-D0212.html


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

I saw that also on Google...have you tried disabling the Floppy in the BIOS?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Error: 0662 On Startup*

here's the thing i already had the floppy disabled. check it out. when i reset the bios it turned it back on. while it turned on and agknowledged it was gone it disables it so i went in and saved the settings WITHOUT setting the bios to default which would reenabled the floppy.

anyhow bios, SAVE and exit without default setting worked like a charm. 

what an annoying little problem that was. thx for the help. 1 less problem to deal with! now to find a way to shut my comp up and make it not outrageously loud 24/7. :4-cheers:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Figured it was a BIOS setting....glad it worked out.



> what an annoying little problem that was. thx for the help. 1 less problem to deal with! now to find a way to shut my comp up and* make it not outrageously loud 24/7*


Probably one of your fans...they tend to get loud with age :laugh:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

WELL I thought fan too butttt at the same time my brother has the exact same model computer as me and we got them at the same time and he didn't add any of the extra stuff i added to mine and his is still dead silent. the difference being a radeon 9600 video card, spitting the IDE and adding the second hdd, and more ram. i think it started after i added the 2nd hdd but ill make another thread for that.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok, good luck. :wave:


----------

